

HN pages no longer expire - jpswade
http://news.ycombinator.com/news2

======
pg
I don't understand; nothing has changed.

------
jpswade
Today, I have expiring page 2 links...

eg: <http://news.ycombinator.com/x?fnid=sB1PcxtzQi>

------
sidcool
Finally. Would like to know the issue and its synopsis.

~~~
dwwoelfel
It has been written about multiple times. I would suggest a search that
includes the terms "expired", and "closure".

